# Muting Problem bei Palette unfertig gepackt



## Rainer_Eifel (28 Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir hat ein Problem mit einem Sicherheitslichtschranken-Muting-System wo er mich jetzt um Hilfe bat. Es ist ein System der Fa. Sick mit M4000 Standard-AP Lichtschranken, UE10-3OS - Auswertegerät 2 Sick-Muting Lichtschranken und ein mir nicht näher bekanntes "Verteilmodul" wo die Si-LS und die Muting-Lichtschranken drauf gehen.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, das System funktioniert im „normalen“ Produktionsablauf einwandfrei. Es wird sauber "gemutet" usw...

Wenn jedoch der Palettierroboter seine letzte Lage packt, passiert es normalerweise, dass er die Kartonlage nicht mehr ganz voll bekommt. Folglich werden die Muting – Lichtschranken, nicht mehr synchron unterbrochen, wenn diese unvollständige Lage in den anschliessenden Sicherheitsbereich einer Wickelmaschine läuft. 

Laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters des Kunden soll eine Erweiterungssystem existieren, womit das vorhandene System aufgerüstet werden kann um auch hier eine sichere Muting-Funktion zu gewährleisten. Leider können wir nicht mehr herausbekommen um welches Erweiterungssystem es sich hier handelt. Mir persönlich ist hier nichts bekannt. 
Ich wäre aber Euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand hier eine Tipp geben könnten, was man das Problem hier lösen kann um diese unfertigen Lagenbilder automatisch produzieren zu können ohne dass jedes Mal die Sicherheitslichtschranke abschaltet. (seht bitte auch die Fotos) Eine Ausrichtung der Muting-Sensoren auf die Palettenkante kommt hier aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht in Frage, da jemand auf der Palette mit durch das System in den Sicherheitsbereich fahren könnte.

Zu Verdeutlichung habe ich Fotos vom installierten System und von solch einer unfertigen Lage diesem Thread hier angehangen um das Ganze zu deutlichen. Die Auswerteelektronik unterbricht die Sicherheitskette eines „normalen“ NOT-HALT-Relais.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine baldige Antwort von Ihnen freuen und möchte mich schon jetzt für Ihre Zusammenarbeit im voraus bedanken. 

Viele netten Grüßen aus der Eifel

Rainer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr auf Muting mit 4 Fotozellen umbaut ( Sequentiell-Muting ) dann würde zumindest die Palette auf dem Foto funktionieren.

LINK


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2012)

Kannst du die Palette als "Schaltobjekt" verwenden und nicht deren Ladung?
Ps. Habe letztes Bild nur ungenau betrachtet. Da müsstest du in das Blech noch Löcher für reinmachen.


----------



## blimaa (28 Februar 2012)

Hi
Also das Ding wo alle Kabel drauf gehen (Lichtschranke, Lichtvorhang etc.) wertet das Muting aus. Diese Box kann man mit dem Laptop parametrieren. Dafür braucht man das gleiche Kabel wie zum Flexisoft programmieren 
Ich würde auch zum Muting mit den 4 Sensoren (Sequenziell) wie es bereits Lipperlandstern vorgeschlagen hat. Dafür müsste man nur neue Halter und 2 neue Sensoren besorgen. Danach muss man noch die "Box" mit den Kabeln drauf neu Konfigurieren. Aus meiner Erinnerung raus würde ich sagen man kann das sequentielle Muting auch mit der gleichen Auswertbox machen. Die Verkabelung zum und im Schaltschrank sollte gleich bleiben. (Ist auch schon 2, 3 Jährchen her, als ich es mit diesem System arbeitete, ist aber ein super System) 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 Februar 2012)

Rainer_Eifel schrieb:


> Eine Ausrichtung der Muting-Sensoren auf die Palettenkante kommt hier aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht in Frage, da jemand auf der Palette mit durch das System in den Sicherheitsbereich fahren könnte.



Wenn ein Muting-System ordentlich funktionieren soll MUSS die Palette abgefragt werden und nicht das Packgut. Es ist bestimmt nicht falsch, sich über Manipulation Gedanken zu machen. Dennoch solltest Du das Abfragen der Palette nicht außer Frage stellen.

Ein Muting-System muss lediglich gewährleisten, dass ein *versehentliches* Betreten des Sicherheitsbereiches erkannt wird. Wer ein System wirklich manipulieren will, der wird das immer schaffen. Es könnte sich z.B. jemand auf die Kartons setzen oder die Sensoren geschickt abdecken.

Zuletzt noch ein Hinweis: Auf den Bildern sieht es nach einem Kreuzmuting aus. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass der Kreuzungspunkt der Lichtstrahlen IM Sicherheitsbereich liegt.
Damit kann man meistens ganz gut arbeiten. Das hier angesprochene sequentielle Muting setze ich in der Regel ein, wenn ich verschiedene Palettenformate habe, weil das Kreuzmuting da oft sehr schwierig einzustellen ist.


----------



## Safety (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hier ein Satz aus der 62046:
Die Höhe der Überbrückungssensoren von der Ebene des Fördersystems sollte so gewählt sein, dass zwar die beförderte Last, jedoch nicht die Palette oder die Transport-Einheit erkannt werden. Ist dies nicht zweckmäßig, können zusätzliche Maßnahmen erforderlich sein, um den Zutritt von Personen zum Bereich durch Erklettern der Palette oder der Transporteinheit zu verhindern.

Und seht euch mal das Beispiel 22 im BGIA Report 2/2008 an.

Das Auslösen der BWS in dem Falle dass die Palette so beladen ist, ist korrekt und soll auch so sein. Da ein Einfaches umgehen hier  gegeben ist. Die Packung soll verhindern dass jemand eindringen kann.
Wie oft kommt das vor?


----------



## Deltal (29 Februar 2012)

Wäre es möglich das Roboterprogramm so zu ändern, dass die ungeraden Pakete anders abgesetzt werden? Eventuell könnte es ja schon reichen wenn man an der "Vorderseite" anfängt zu packen.


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (29 Februar 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das Roboterprogramm so zu ändern, dass die ungeraden Pakete anders abgesetzt werden? Eventuell könnte es ja schon reichen wenn man an der "Vorderseite" anfängt zu packen.



Hallo Deltal,

ich denke, es reicht nicht aus, das Roboterprogramm zu ändern, da dann das Problem auftreten wird, wenn die Palette fast durch die Sicherheitslichtschranke gefahren ist und die eine Muting-Lichtschranke zu früh frei wird. Dann würde auch die Si-LS auslösen.

Wie blimaa & Lipperlandstern beschrieben hat, werden wir wohl auf das 4-fach Muting gehen und diese Muting-Box neu parametieren. Das scheint mir die einfachste und sicherste Variante zu sein welche sicherlich funktionieren wird. 

Danke auch an Safety für das Zitat aus der 62046.

Viele Grüße

Rainer_Eifel


----------



## CRS (21 November 2018)

Ich bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich das alte Thema nochmal ausgrabe. Aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und kann es gut an den Bildern hier im Thema erklären.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Rest-Palette habe mit nur einer oder zwei Lagen kann ich problemlos auf diese drauf klettern und mitfahren. Siehe Bild 2.

In Welcher Höhe(über Boden oder Rollenbahn?) muss ich die Muting Lichttaster montieren damit ein Aufsteigen auf die Palette als ausgeschlossen gilt. (Ich nehme gerne in Kauf, dass die Sicherheitslichtschranke auslöst und manuell Freigefahren werden muss.)


----------

